# GOOD MORNING EVERYONE



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Another day and the sun is shining, but rather cool. I am procrastinating as I just don't feel like doing chores around the house and yard. The day has started badly.*
*While feeding the flock I found two little poults dead on the ground; victims to a jealous turkey hen. Somehow she found a way into the baby pen. Turkeys defend their poults from everything but another meaner turkey. Then candling eggs, another of the ducks eggs quit-just three left and a long time before they hatch. Crud-the duck seems to have stopped laying. No new egg in five days.*

*The puppies are doing well as are my newest phoenix chicks. There should be homer squabs soon. And my son called to tell me I'm finally going yo be a grandfather.*
*







*
*How does a person beat the blahs? I know... do the dishes!*

*I hope everyones' day is great.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Congratulations on the grandparent part- now THAT is a way to beat the blahs! Very cool.  Does he live close to you?

Sorry the rest of the day hasn't looked too promising, but it can only go better from there. ()


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet wearing the name of Gramps is making everything other negative thing you've faced so far this morning OK. Not great but you're going to be a Grandpa, can't beat that.

I had that happen with half grown Guinea keets. Somehow one got to where a Momma had hers and she killed it. 

I've been out cutting down trees. Talk about back breaking. It's time to quit since it's warming up enough for the snakes to in search of the sun.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Congratulations on the grandparent part- now THAT is a way to beat the blahs! Very cool.  Does he live close to you?
> 
> Sorry the rest of the day hasn't looked too promising, but it can only go better from there. ()


My son, Aaron, lives in Pennsylvania. I have not seen him in years except online and telephone calls.

They had been hoping, for several years, to have a baby.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That makes it even more special- congrats to them as well. I pray all goes as it should thru the coming months! 

I’m sorry you don’t get to visit as often, hopefully they can come see you sometime after the baby is born! We used to travel from Co-Va 3-4x/year, so our babies could spend time with their grandparents... 
This is why I’m so familiar with the route from here to Nashville too! It was cheaper for us to rent a (large/SUV) vehicle for 2 weeks and drive the 4 hours home from Nashville, than it was for us to fly directly to the airport closest to home. And just about as fast once a layover was factored in! And of course when we drove the trip we covered the same stretch as well. But on the far side of Nashville where you are, we only came that way a couple of times.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll bet wearing the name of Gramps is making everything other negative thing you've faced so far this morning OK. Not great but you're going to be a Grandpa, can't beat that.
> 
> I had that happen with half grown Guinea keets. Somehow one got to where a Momma had hers and she killed it.
> 
> I've been out cutting down trees. Talk about back breaking. It's time to quit since it's warming up enough for the snakes to in search of the sun.


It has not been a good year to raise turkeys. Most of my poults have been victims to storms, snakes, neighbor's dog, hawks, and now... other turkeys. Not a good turkey year at all. Poults do best when they can free range. I was going to let them out for the first time today... only to find some dead, a hateful turkey trying to pull a third from under the mom, and a hawk screaming in the trees. It just seems that there is little to be done; at least today other than cross my fingers and keep an eye on the five poults still alive.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What breed of turkeys?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll bet wearing the name of Gramps is making everything other negative thing you've faced so far this morning OK. Not great but you're going to be a Grandpa, can't beat that.
> 
> I had that happen with half grown Guinea keets. Somehow one got to where a Momma had hers and she killed it.
> 
> I've been out cutting down trees. Talk about back breaking. It's time to quit since it's warming up enough for the snakes to in search of the sun.


And here I am whining about farm work. Cutting down trees and digging stumps are some of my least favorite things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not that ambitious or that young. No stumps being pulled.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I hate tree stumps!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do too. They're a trip hazard. Most are only a couple of inches around, some are a little bigger but easier to spot. I'll drill holes in all of them and treat them to get them to rot faster.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> What breed of turkeys?


A trio of Midget Whites, a Royal Palm tom, a royal Palm/Midget white hen, and 8 cross poults. As of this morning I'm working on a trade; Phoenix for *Narangasette*(misspelled).* What is the value of this breed of turkey??*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I had some years ago, they are listed as a historical breed by the Wildlife Conservancy. Narragansett Turkeys are a cross between Eastern Wild Turkeys and domestic larger breasted birds and tend to be multi purpose good tempered turkeys. As adults, they are much broader breasted than EWTs. They are named for Narragansett Bay in Rhode Island. As far as value, I would surmise about the same as other heritage turkeys.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Would $75 for a mature and $10 for a poult sound right? I'm just trying to make sure the dollar value is even with any trades.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello Dan, I'm basing this on prices around here. So, I would say 20 for the poult and 60 for the adult, depending upon their intended purpose.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

How does one beat the blahs?

Bourbon, silly!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> How does one beat the blahs?
> 
> Bourbon, silly!


You should list all the reasons your adult beverages make your life so much lighter. Sort of like the egg laying song the hens make.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Hello Dan, I'm basing this on prices around here. So, I would say 20 for the poult and 60 for the adult, depending upon their intended purpose.


Thank you. I have been out of the house for a few hours and when I checked my e-mail the man wants to trade four unsexed six month old N turkeys for 12 of my started chicks and a phoenix pair. Hmmmmmm. I would like the groups opinion. By six months sex should be obvious-Need pictures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really have no business weighing in on this pricing thing with the birds but from my end it looks like he wants a lot for what he's willing to trade.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I really have no business weighing in on this pricing thing with the birds but from my end it looks like he wants a lot for what he's willing to trade.


I asked the group's opinion which you definitely are part of. I appreciate the input. The "pricing" is solely to ensure a fairly even trade. I have no wish to take advantage or be taken advantage of.

Going with PJ's input the four turkeys are valued at $240.

I had the 12 chicks listed at $10 each-$120 and the breeding pair of phoenix at $50; my prices are quite low as the birds did not sell-$170 total. From my way of thinking I need to offer more to even the trade if, at least, two are hens.

*Charlie is now part of my flock! Thank you Chicken Forum.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's awesome! Welcome to TN, Charlie.

It's more about the time of year than the price you're asking. Most don't want to continue feeding through the Winter months. I guess that's the supply and demand thing. 

We need Someone else to weigh in on this.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes. Feeding through the Winter is a part. A part I have considered; the chicks won't be able to free range safely for a couple months, but the turkeys can, but they still need to be fed in part... so which would be less expensive... Also, I'm pretty sure I can sell some of the turkeys at 75, but...Yes, someone else please.

And thank you Robin. Your posts are helping to get me thinking of what I wouldn't have but for your posts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess we need to thump on some heads to get their attention.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL But not quite what I was thinking. But if that works . . .


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You need pictures and yes your prices are more than reasonable. What are the Phoenix again, Silver? I would up the price on the pair, more if it was a trio. You are approaching fair trade. Please don't short yourself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Glad to hear you have Charlie, My hope is you can work with Overmountain 1 on Bantam breeding advice.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> You need pictures and yes your prices are more than reasonable. What are the Phoenix again, Silver? I would up the price on the pair, more if it was a trio. You are approaching fair trade. Please don't short yourself.


Reds, golds, and whites. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Glad to hear you have Charlie, My hope is you can work with Overmountain 1 on Bantam breeding advice.


Yes, that I can do. I've been raising birds of all kinds for 52 years.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL But not quite what I was thinking. But if that works . . .


I saw it as the Invisible Man pushing the head into the wall-HA.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Good luck with your trade! I love to trade birds myself. Some of the old school folk around here won't sell anything to anyone, but they'll trade.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

My last e was that I'd like pictures and I would not trade if all four were toms. There has been no reply as of yet.

I wish people around here were more friendly. Having others in the area would be fun to trade with.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We had a wonderful meet n greet yesterday, and indeed Charlie got passed along! He was a funny guy on the ride down, talked to us at least half the time- I even got a video of him responding to us talking to him- funny guy! My son even kept him on his lap the last 20-30 miles or so, and he was such a good boy.

And yes! I have a feeling I'll be seeing Dan again.  He and his wife are both wonderful people, my only regret is the time and distance to see them again! But worth every minute to get Charlie to a good and loving home.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> We had a wonderful meet n greet yesterday, and indeed Charlie got passed along! He was a funny guy on the ride down, talked to us at least half the time- I even got a video of him responding to us talking to him- funny guy! My son even kept him on his lap the last 20-30 miles or so, and he was such a good boy.
> 
> And yes! I have a feeling I'll be seeing Dan again.  He and his wife are both wonderful people, my only regret is the time and distance to see them again! But worth every minute to get Charlie to a good and loving home.


Than you for the kind words. Charlie is well and part of the teen flock already; with no bullying.

Cold this morning and I'm missing hot and humid. I just finished winterizing the serama coop and it wasn't much fun with numb hands and fingers. *IS IT SPRING YET?*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> We had a wonderful meet n greet yesterday, and indeed Charlie got passed along! He was a funny guy on the ride down, talked to us at least half the time- I even got a video of him responding to us talking to him- funny guy! My son even kept him on his lap the last 20-30 miles or so, and he was such a good boy.
> 
> And yes! I have a feeling I'll be seeing Dan again.  He and his wife are both wonderful people, my only regret is the time and distance to see them again! But worth every minute to get Charlie to a good and loving home.


My sympathies on Cisco. My eight are my family and, yes, best friends. And we have lost some long the way. It is hard... My best to you, Tristan, and yours.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you. It's so heartbreaking. Bottom line, pain right now. 
And 13 years of wonderful memories. She is loved. She was my older son's first birthday gift to ourselves. You know, for keeping the baby alive for a whole year! Figured if we could do the kid then we might be ready for a dog. 

I hope you're having a good day! And I'm so glad I got to meet you as well as your wife- I wasn't sure if you would be with her or not.  So, thanks for coming! It's always nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for you loss, OM. It's one of the hardest things we face when we lose one. 

For many nights I thought I heard mine coming into the bedroom to climb in his bed. Until they're gone we never realize how automatic what we do regarding their care or the reaching out to rub a head has been ingrained.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss OM1.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you. It's so heartbreaking. Bottom line, pain right now.
> And 13 years of wonderful memories. She is loved. She was my older son's first birthday gift to ourselves. You know, for keeping the baby alive for a whole year! Figured if we could do the kid then we might be ready for a dog.
> 
> I hope you're having a good day! And I'm so glad I got to meet you as well as your wife- I wasn't sure if you would be with her or not.  So, thanks for coming! It's always nice to put a face with a name.


The chill wind has stopped and the sun is shining warm; a gorgeous day. Two new serama chicks today! And all seems right with the world.

It was great meeting you too. I wasn't sure I could make the trip, but I wanted to see the face behind the words.

When the time comes remember we raise beautiful puppies. Kimmi has people driving from other states for her/ours puppies. Heidi (below) will be having pups at the end of October and her puppies are always special (dachzies).










Charlie is doing well and is very friendly. I like my birds tame so I can just reach down and pick them up; not much good at chasing birds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Heidi's daughter, Snickerdoodle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love, love, love the color of Snickerdoodle.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What an adorable picture! I 'm glad to hear Charlie is doing well.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, I love the color and she has a personality to match.
My first Homer squabs hatched today since I remodeled the loft and put on a new roof, Before that predators were taking every egg and squab that hatched. Snake, I think. There has been no raids since.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm sure folks would like a picture of the hatchlings!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Six puppies have gone to their new homes; we could have easily sold a dozen more!

These two we decided to keep-Sara, the bigger and Sadie, the smaller.










We were concerned that these two viscous monsters would tear someone's hand or leg off!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're adorable. I can see how you ended up keeping them.

But I'm wondering, is it possible your wife has your number? That by saying she wanted to keep three that she knew you'd give in to two?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They're adorable. I can see how you ended up keeping them.
> 
> But I'm wondering, is it possible your wife has your number?No That by saying she wanted to keep three that she knew you'd give in to two?


If it would have made her happy to keep all 8 she knows we would have kept 8. No dictators in this house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No diplomats either?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well you had to keep those two due to viciousness issues. Cute Pups!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, Dan and Kimmi are adorable, and he loves her... as much as it's possible to love someone I think.  She really is pretty flippin great.  I still text with her a couple times a week or so!  Yes, had she wanted them all I do believe they would all still be bouncing around all over Dan as we speak!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When a married couple, both, put the other person first, there's no need of dictators or diplomats.

A frustrating couple days. Yesterday, my silver Yokohama rooster was killed and today I found one of my WV cockerels dead having got itself stuck between a nest box and the wall. So now my hopes are all on one remaining WV cockerel that does not have the lethal gene (my avatar bird).

Candling shows four more duck eggs just beginning to internally pip; due to hatch Saturday. The last five hatch (one DIS), I hope, a week from Friday.

Then it's wait and see how many hens...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes, Dan and Kimmi are adorable, and he loves her... as much as it's possible to love someone I think.  She really is pretty flippin great.  I still text with her a couple times a week or so!  Yes, had she wanted them all I do believe they would all still be bouncing around all over Dan as we speak!


Thank you for the kind words. Kimmi is one of a kind.


----------

